# HDD problem



## onursahin1989 (May 3, 2011)

When I start FreeBSD, it alerts 
	
	



```
THE FOLLOWING DISK SECTORS COULD NOT BE READ
```
 What should I do?


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2011)

Sounds like your hard drive needs replacing.


----------



## Imanol (May 12, 2011)

Read my post here, about repairing drives with bad sectors:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=23749


----------



## carlton_draught (May 13, 2011)

If you know which drive it is, do the following to see what's wrong.

Install sysutils/smartmontools. Assumes you use sysutils/portmaster.
`# portmaster sysutils/smartmontools`
Do a long SMART HDD test. (where $drive is device node of your drive)
`# /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -t long /dev/$drive` 
Wait several hours.
See the result.
`# /usr/local/sbin/smartctl -a /dev/$drive`


----------



## da1 (May 13, 2011)

And backup your data (if possible and if you don't already have a backup).


----------

